# Rules?



## Mr. Freebody (Feb 14, 2012)

Is there somewhere I can access the UFC rule book? I recently heard of a fighter being disqualified for an illegal leg lock, and I was wondering if there are many other illegal techniques besides the obvious head butting, groin kicking etc.


----------



## MJS (Feb 14, 2012)

Mr. Freebody said:


> Is there somewhere I can access the UFC rule book? I recently heard of a fighter being disqualified for an illegal leg lock, and I was wondering if there are many other illegal techniques besides the obvious head butting, groin kicking etc.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ufc#Rules

There are, IMO, alot more rules now, than we saw in the early shows.


----------

